# question about bloodline...



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

ok i have a 6 month old red nose pit. he's 6 months old. he's a 50/50 chevy/ eddington bloodline. what can you guys tell me about these two specific bloodlines? he has awesome drive and loves to play. i also notice he has an extraordinary nose. when he's trying to pin point a smell he snorts a little bit. he has a big head and huge paws. his hog hunting training starts next week and when he hits proper age he'll be trained to weight pull. thanks guys


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

chevy and eddington. Eddington bred larger dogs for weight pull. Including chevy and whopper. There is alot of stories on this line that Mr Eddington bred out of the breed to make the dogs that large. They will make good weight puller and should make good hog dogs. I am not going to get into the line to in depth cause I don't want to start alot of drama and its not my place to say anything about anyones elses blood. He should make a good dog but he will not fit standards when he is grown. He will weight anywhere from 85 to 130 lbs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive got a pup with Eddington/chevy reddog blood[among other large red nose pull dog blood.these dogs where created for weight pull by out crossing to douge de Bordeaux,American bulldog,bull mastiff.
Real nice working class dogs,but big and not you typical apbt[not really a apbt at all[some call them oklahoma bulldogs]chevy is whoppers son i believe,and Eddington's dead so he must of took some of the secrets to the grave but it really is a well known fact about the whopper blood and what made it,i like it,to each his own ya know.


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks guys. he's the perfect dog for me. i really wanted a weight puller and hog dog, so im set. thanks again


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you can do almost anything with that bloodline,besides confrimation,lol.


----------

